# Apple crusher / grape crusher



## GerardVineyard (Aug 29, 2011)

Is there a difference between the two? Would one work for the other? I'm trying to avoid buying 2 pieces of equipment.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 30, 2011)

NO. 

What do you process most of? Buy that one. I always figure if I can buy cider relatively cheap, buy the grape crusher first. If you only have a few pounds of grapes and want 50 gallons of apple juice, buy the apple grinder.


----------

